# Pooping In The Bath?



## Eggplant (Aug 20, 2011)

Another question, sorry . My hedgehog, whenever i bathe her always poops several times in the tub. Is this common? Either way, is there a way to somehow prevent this from happening? It can be annoying having to fish them out while trying to clean her. Thanks!


----------



## LovinHediges (Feb 6, 2010)

Both mine do it all the time  I don't think you can stop it, you'll just have to change the water after she goes...poop is part of the joy of having hedgies


----------



## Eggplant (Aug 20, 2011)

Hahah alright, thanks . I always laugh at how she stops running around and looking up at me while sticking up her tail... obvious she is up to somthing .


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Eggplant said:


> Hahah alright, thanks . I always laugh at how she stops running around and looking up at me while sticking up her tail... obvious she is up to somthing .


The warm water relaxes the anus muscle and so makes elimination easier


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. Gotta love the "poop face".


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Rainy said:


> Awe. Gotta love the "poop face".


I just love seeing their little tails XD


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Rainy said:
> 
> 
> > Awe. Gotta love the "poop face".
> ...


Unless that little tail lifts when they're on your lap!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Rainy said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Rainy said:
> ...


Feral finally is kind enough to get off my lap poop right next to me and then resume lap time


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Feral finally is kind enough to get off my lap poop right next to me and then resume lap time


<3 It must be love....<3


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

Shadow loves pooping in his bath! It's in the sink so I just empty all the water and start new. I'm too lazy to fish it out so I just pour some bleach afterward  

He used to poop EVERYTIME I clipped his nails...Thank goodness he now just goes in the bath!!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Brillo did it. Link does it. I think it is just refreshing or something for them! 

I keep a plastic cup handy to scoop most of it out of the bath.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

sweetergrrrl said:


> Brillo did it. Link does it. I think it is just refreshing or something for them!
> 
> I keep a plastic cup handy to scoop most of it out of the bath.


Like i said the warm water relaxes the anus muscles which cause bowel movements to pass easier


----------

